# How would YOU describe your food diet?..



## Shannyxox

:wave:
Hey I was just wondering what your diet was like?
With me its kinda weird, Some days I reeaally watch what I eat, And dont eat a lot, Other days I just eat whatever I want, OH always buys take away when Im watching my weight, Ugh annoying as then I want some :haha: 
My biggest thing is coke though, I loveee coke lol. 

So whats your diet like :)?


----------



## rileybaby

Realy crap .. I dont eat much atall, so im always ill.. I always say im going to start eating properly but i always have stuff to do and next thing i know its like 8pm and i cba to cook


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Oh god. I don't even have a diet at the moment lol i just eat what i want lol going to regret it soon thou.


----------



## Lanna

Ever since I had my baby girl my appetite has literally dissapeared.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I basically live off ice cream/lollies. I never fancy anything unless its a sunday roast, which I can only eat on a sunday lol. x


----------



## Shannyxox

I live off runner beans (green beans) and ketchup most of the week.. Yummyy! x


----------



## D_A_Me

My diet is craaaap. I just eat junk all of the time, though occassionally I'll be like "have to eat healthily today". I'm so bad, but I just seem to not care anymore really! :haha:


----------



## krys

Yesterday all I had was a chocolate breakfast drink and crackers. I don't have much of an appetite! I should eat better since I'm breastfeeding, but nothing ever sounds good :shrug:


----------



## Bexxx

Have to admit, I am pretty healthy :haha:
I LOVE food, eating and cooking so I'm doing it a lot.
I mean, I eat loads of crap, but I eat really healthy as well as that. The amount I eat is shocking lol.


----------



## rainbows_x

Mine is awful, I don't eat until 6pm (Ava's tea time) and we have a cooked meal we can both eat, then I have another meal around 10ish then eat chocolate :dohh:


----------



## bbyno1

I have such a bad diet. I constantly eat junk :/


----------



## x__amour

Mine's okay. I should probably drink more water. I don't get hungry very often though. I don't usually eat junk food though. I eat rice, pasta, vegetables, meat, fish, fruit, etc. The only thing "bad" is I'll have a soda or two a day and then drink ice tea, Gatorade or whatever.


----------



## Julymom2be

Lanna said:


> Ever since I had my baby girl my appetite has literally dissapeared.

I was the same way. I finally got my appetite back but now I'm so busy I hardly eat and when I do its not that healthy. Last week I have went vegetarian (due to watching Food Inc.) It's going rather well.:thumbup:


----------



## KaceysMummy

My diet is rubbish. 
I'm a *really* fussy eater - I basically have pasta every night for tea, unless I make a family meal I actually like, but there not many.
And through the day I just eat whatever really... x


----------



## xgem27x

Always changing, I'm vegetarian, so one minute I'm being reallt healthy and eating lots of veg, smoothies, soups etc, and then the next minute its all veggie burgers, sausages, take out, cheesy pasta.... I have fat clothes and thin clothes, depending on what phase I'm in haha! But generally I stay slim, so cant complain xx


----------



## Natasha2605

My diets pretty shitty. I could go quite happily some days without eating but I have had my issues with food in the past. I do try eat regulalry for Beanie and to set a good example to Summer but it can be hard


----------



## wishuwerehere

I eat pretty well, i think. I like cooking and I'm trying to convince my oh that eating less meat isn't going to kill him, so I make a lot of veggie soups and Curries. I always have a packed lunch with fruit as well. My biggest let down is fizzy drinks, like coke and dr pepper. And I can't stand diet either - has to be the good stuff! I quite happily chug a litre a day if I don't watch myself.


----------



## JadeBaby75

bbyno1 said:


> I have such a bad diet. I constantly eat junk :/

Im the same! I eat probably once a day and it always is junk food. The only reason Im skinny is because I dont have time to eat! :haha:

I recently cut soda out of my diet, so hopefully that improves things a little. I feel really bad for eating so poorly because I still BF, but im trying to work on it. :thumbup:


----------



## 10.11.12

Mine's not too bad, I don't eat much junk so when I snack it's almost always fresh fruit and veggies.


----------



## lucy_x

for the last week? terrible!. Iv not eaten a damn thing. Iv had toncillitis awfully and have lost 11lbs in the last week! god knows how my milk is still there!....But generally? pretty bad :blush: It used to be really good and then i got lazy, iv got about 66lbs to loose so im going to have to start to diet seriously once im back to full health. I constantly eat crap!!!


----------



## hot tea

Right now? I eat excessively... But I am nearly 39 weeks and ravenous. Usually I eat mostly raw/whole foods. So incredibly healthy, to a fault.


----------



## HellBunny

Average, not too sugary now, takeaway rare, but alot of the time we eat together so has to be reasonably healthy for J


----------



## mayb_baby

Quite good I love to cook so it helps


----------



## mayb_baby

hot tea said:


> Right now? I eat excessively... But I am nearly 39 weeks and ravenous. Usually I eat mostly raw/whole foods. So incredibly healthy, to a fault.

Wow at avatar do you wear you'r son?


----------



## hot tea

mayb_baby said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Right now? I eat excessively... But I am nearly 39 weeks and ravenous. Usually I eat mostly raw/whole foods. So incredibly healthy, to a fault.
> 
> Wow at avatar do you wear you'r son?Click to expand...

That picture was taken early this summer, I was around 23 weeks preggo I think? I stopped due to late pregnancy, but yes. :thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

Is he not dead heavy I must be weak as Michael weighs a tonn now and he is 18lb


----------



## hot tea

As long as you are using a good baby carrier of some kind, it is fine, honestly. As my son is only ever put into a woven, sturdy wrap, all his weight (30 lbs) is evenly distributed throughout my body. I cannot imagine even attempting to wear him in anything else! 

18 lbs, if you wanted to wear your little guy I would totally suggest an Ergo. They rock! Or a woven wrap, obviously. You can get absolutely stunning colors, any color you can imagine. It gets to be an obsession.

... Sorry for the subject change, I just love babywearing.

I should add there was a time when I thought my son was heavy too. But trust me, your muscles grow just like your baby does. Holy moly! Being a mom is a workout haha!


----------



## mayb_baby

Stalking one on ebay


----------



## tasha41

In a word my diet is... CRAP haha.

I follow no particular routine, I don't really eat meat- I used to eat chicken but I was sick off it in JANUARY and just can't do it.. I'm so afraid of getting sick again.


----------



## cammy

my OH s always buying crap, so hard for me not to eat it. I'm trying to loose weight so I'm being pretty boring and healthy with my food, but not so much that Im not producing yummy milk for bubby.


----------



## _laura

Mines okay.
We always eat fruit for breakfast (normally on the way to uni)
Then lunch I normally make us a small dish for uni (pasta, cous cous or rice)
then dinner is normally something comforting like sausage and mash with veg or stir fry.

We do sometimes snack on chocolate or ice cream and we have the occasional takeaway

I'm pretty rubbish with diet food. I just cook stuff I know that. As long as it includes veg and fruit in my day I'm happy.


----------



## annawrigley

hot tea said:


> I should add there was a time when I thought my son was heavy too. But trust me, your muscles grow just like your baby does. Holy moly! Being a mom is a workout haha!

I agree before Noah was 1 I didn't think I could carry him for much longer, now he's 32lbs and I'm still alive :haha:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I rarely eat at all. I live mostly off coffee. I'm awful. I try to munch fruit in front of Rory so he knows eating is a good thing. I don't want him to pick up my bad habits at all. I feel terrible. I need to eat but it's the hardest thing ever for me. I'm sneaky too. I lie about my diet. I say "oh yeah I had a good lunch today" which is bullshit. I haven't eaten properly since I was 11. On and off anorexia and bulimia. NO idea how I conceived but i'm SO lucky I did! I'm seeking help for this and for once am not fighting it because I know my son is more important than an eating disorder. 
But it's still hard!


----------



## lauram_92

I eat so much, and the majority of it is junk food :haha:


----------



## BrEeZeY

krys said:


> Yesterday all I had was a chocolate breakfast drink and crackers. I don't have much of an appetite! I should eat better since I'm breastfeeding, but nothing ever sounds good :shrug:

this like describes me exactly, except i had candy corn and orange soda haha (i love halloween candy!)

i hate eating, DH went and bought salad makings and steaks for dinner last night and he bought a huge steak for me and made me sit and eat until i ate atleast half cause he knew i hadnt eatin all day and i LOVE steak but it jst wasnt good, it tasted good but its like i wasnt hungry


----------



## 10.11.12

Marzipan_girl said:


> I rarely eat at all. I live mostly off coffee. I'm awful. I try to munch fruit in front of Rory so he knows eating is a good thing. I don't want him to pick up my bad habits at all. I feel terrible. I need to eat but it's the hardest thing ever for me. I'm sneaky too. I lie about my diet. I say "oh yeah I had a good lunch today" which is bullshit. I haven't eaten properly since I was 11. On and off anorexia and bulimia. NO idea how I conceived but i'm SO lucky I did! I'm seeking help for this and for once am not fighting it because I know my son is more important than an eating disorder.
> But it's still hard!

:hugs: I'm the same way about food, I really hope Edie isn't like me in that way.


----------



## AriannasMama

I usually only eat one meal a day, pretty bad but that's just how it happens.


----------



## _laura

I'm eating mini donuts now :haha:


----------



## hawalkden

Since being pregnant my diet is poop! I cba eating. My diabetes and sugar are all over the place! Bad I know. Once Peanut is here I want to train for the marathon (eaiser said then done I can see it now!) so I want to get a good routine in place now.

I eat good meals its just the bad snacking I need to cut out!


----------



## lizardbreath

Not very good I eat maybe,one meal a day the odd time I eat lunch but not very often . I don't like food anymore after suffering with HG twice I just can't stomach a lot of foods anymore.


----------



## emmylou92

I have toast every day for breakfast :) (one of my cravings)
then a sandwich for lunch or soup ( again more bread)

Then a tea that we can all eat so that usually healthy (Oh, I have 2 slices of bread with tea) (unless were haing take away, dont do that to offten though as I still have to cook something for Hollie)

Im also on 2-4 cans of DrPepper a day! But I am getting my 5 a day, along with chocolate.


----------



## Becca xo

*My diet used to be shocking & I started putting on weight which I got really upset about! When I was pregnant I ate whatever I fancied so now I've put myself on a diet to loose the weight I gained. I'm doing the SlimFast 321 diet where I have 3 snacks a day which can be either fruit or yogurt or something from the SF snack range, 2 shakes a day made with 250ml of skimmed milk which taste lush I might add to replace breakfast & lunch and then 1 balanced dinner, I'm finding it is working really well for me and I've shifted a big chunk of the weight already  I'm going to maintain the weight by doing the SlimmingWorld eating plan once I've lost it all  *


----------



## sarah0108

I rarely eat and im still a fat bitch:dohh:


----------



## Tanara

_Well I wake up with OH and eat eggs and toast with him. (6am) [he worked at 430am so i didnt eat with him this morning lol i had pizza!] 

Then I eat lunch with the kids, usually soup, cheese and crackers, tuna and crackers, or some type or fruit dish (grapes, strawberry's, cantaloup ect.) 

And Supper is some type of meat, potatoes and veggies. 

As for snacks some kind of granola bar, yogart, toast ect. I eat about 6-7 times a day. I have to or i feel hungry and sick lol. 

We try to eat healthier, although not everything we eat is healthy. I dont want my kids to develop bad eating habits. Also as far as fast food we only eat subway (its my guilty pleasure) and thats once maybe twice a month Or pizza once or twice a month because thats OH's guilty pleasure lol. _


----------



## AirForceWife7

sarah0108 said:


> I rarely eat and im still a fat bitch:dohh:

 That's not good at all! :nope: And most definitely not true .. you are a hot mama :winkwink:

I'd consider my diet up & down. Whenever I have the drive to eat healthy, I do it for a little while .. then I slack off & get Wendy's or something :haha: I usually eat bad on the weekends as we always have people over & they make delicious food that I cannot pass up!


----------



## mayb_baby

sarah0108 said:


> I rarely eat and im still a fat bitch:dohh:

:dohh:You are a MILF


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:

Mmmm, Milfs.


----------



## sarah0108

AirForceWife7 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> I rarely eat and im still a fat bitch:dohh:
> 
> *That's not good at all! *:nope: And most definitely not true .. you are a hot mama :winkwink:
> 
> I'd consider my diet up & down. Whenever I have the drive to eat healthy, I do it for a little while .. then I slack off & get Wendy's or something :haha: I usually eat bad on the weekends as we always have people over & they make delicious food that I cannot pass up!Click to expand...

I've never been a big eater x


----------



## Carla16

Lanna said:


> Ever since I had my baby girl my appetite has literally dissapeared.

after having my LO my appetite dissapeared for about a month, then it came back with a vengance so you wil be ok! :) xxx


----------

